
Apple.com rolls out high resolution assets for the new iPad - jamesjyu
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/12/03/13/how_to_preview_the_retina_display_enhanced_applecom_in_safari_on_mac_or_pc.html
======
TazeTSchnitzel
I'd imagine they're using device pixels in CSS, which means it is resolution-
independent.

